# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  سؤال عن الفليوم  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## سيف سوريا

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  هل يوجد برنامج او مؤشر يحدد الفاليوم او حجم التداول في السوق ككل وليس في شركه معينه حيث اني كنت اظن ان مؤشر الفليوم الموجود في برامج التداول يدل على حجم التداول بالسوق بشكل عام الى ان اخبرني احد الاخوة ان هذا المؤشر يدل على كميه التداول بين عملاء شركه واحده فقط    فهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

مافيش فوليوم فى الفوركس 
والموضع ده يفيدك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38842.html

----------


## سيف سوريا

> مافيش فوليوم فى الفوركس  والموضع ده يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38842.html

 شكرا لك استاذي العزيز اطلعت على الموضوع  واستفدت منه

----------


## mahmoudh7

> مافيش فوليوم فى الفوركس  والموضع ده يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38842.html

 الحقيقة يا استاذ سمير اجابتك صحيحة على ارض الواقع   الى حد ما  فللأسف اعلنها على الجميع   انه يوجد فوليوم في الفوركس   بالعقل والمنطق  ولكن ليس متوفر الا للبنوك المركزية للدول الكبرى  فبالعقل والمنطق  فان لأي سلعة قانون يحدد قيمتها  جرى العرف على تسميتة   قانون العرض والطلب  واسمه الفعلي  قانون العرض والطلب والسعر  هذا ما درسته في مناهج الاقتصاد   وبما ان العملات هي في الاساس سلعة  فان سعرها يتغير بعوامل كثيرة  ومن اهمها  قانون العرض والطلب  وبالتالي   وبالعقل والمنطق  يوجد هذا المؤشر  ولكنه غير متاح للأفراد  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك  محمود حسن

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الحقيقة يا استاذ سمير اجابتك صحيحة على ارض الواقع   الى حد ما  فللأسف اعلنها على الجميع   انه يوجد فوليوم في الفوركس   بالعقل والمنطق  ولكن ليس متوفر الا للبنوك المركزية للدول الكبرى  فبالعقل والمنطق  فان لأي سلعة قانون يحدد قيمتها  جرى العرف على تسميتة   قانون العرض والطلب  واسمه الفعلي  قانون العرض والطلب والسعر  هذا ما درسته في مناهج الاقتصاد   وبما ان العملات هي في الاساس سلعة  فان سعرها يتغير بعوامل كثيرة  ومن اهمها  قانون العرض والطلب  وبالتالي   وبالعقل والمنطق  يوجد هذا المؤشر  ولكنه غير متاح للأفراد  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك  محمود حسن

  أخى محمود كلامك منطقى جدا  ينم عن دراسه و علم
و لكن عام و فى حالتنا هذه العملات فأنت تتكلم عن حاله خاصه شديدة التعقيد  
لطبيعه العملات و لامركزية بيعها و شراءها و تعدد الطرق و المصادر 
ممكن نعرف لمحه عامه من التقارير الاسبوعية زى الكوت و خلافه 
و لكن فوليوم لحظى استحاله حتى فى اكبر الاماكن  
و لكنه يبقى فوليوم نسبى تختلف درجه دقته من مصدر لمصدر
و هناك بعض الاشخاص يؤمنون بالفوليوم فى الفوركس عن طريق تلك النظرية ان الفوليوم النسبى يفى بالغرض 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mahmoudh7

> أخى محمود كلامك منطقى جدا ينم عن دراسه و علم  و لكن عام و فى حالتنا هذه العملات فأنت تتكلم عن حاله خاصه شديدة التعقيد   لطبيعه العملات و لامركزية بيعها و شراءها و تعدد الطرق و المصادر  ممكن نعرف لمحه عامه من التقارير الاسبوعية زى الكوت و خلافه  و لكن فوليوم لحظى استحاله حتى فى اكبر الاماكن   و لكنه يبقى فوليوم نسبى تختلف درجه دقته من مصدر لمصدر و هناك بعض الاشخاص يؤمنون بالفوليوم فى الفوركس عن طريق تلك النظرية ان الفوليوم النسبى يفى بالغرض  ودى و تقديرى

 والله يا استاذ وليد  رائيت في هذا المجال اشياء كثيرة لا تتبع المنطق  وهذا مثال اخر على عدم وجود منطق عقلاني  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32269.html

----------


## mohamed saleh

> الحقيقة يا استاذ سمير اجابتك صحيحة على ارض الواقع   الى حد ما  فللأسف اعلنها على الجميع   انه يوجد فوليوم في الفوركس  بالعقل والمنطق  ولكن ليس متوفر الا للبنوك المركزية للدول الكبرى  فبالعقل والمنطق  فان لأي سلعة قانون يحدد قيمتها  جرى العرف على تسميتة   قانون العرض والطلب  واسمه الفعلي  قانون العرض والطلب والسعر  هذا ما درسته في مناهج الاقتصاد   وبما ان العملات هي في الاساس سلعة  فان سعرها يتغير بعوامل كثيرة  ومن اهمها  قانون العرض والطلب  وبالتالي   وبالعقل والمنطق  يوجد هذا المؤشر  ولكنه غير متاح للأفراد  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك  محمود حسن

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله    يااخي الكريم من قال لكم انه لا يوجد فليوم للفوركس    نعم يوجد فليوم للفوركس ويوجد الكثير من الادوات التي تغفل عنها جميع المنتديات العربيه    يوجد فليوم وانا شخصيا من مستخدميه    للاسف الشديد اننا العرب عموما غير مطلعين علي الجديد ابدا علما بانه ليس بالجديد فهواساس البوورصات     كل مايوجد في المنتديات العربيه ماهو الا 10% من التحليل الفني و90% الباقيه توجد في ادوات اخري اعلم تمام العلم ان حتي الخبراء في منتدياتنا العربيه لا يعرفون عنها اي شيء  :Cry Smile:    مايوجد في المنتديات هو جزء لا يتجزء من التحليل الفني وكما ذكرت انه يمثل نسبه بسيطه من التحليل الفني عموما  ويطلق عليه لييس تحليل فني ولكن تحليل شارت    لا اريد من احد ان يزعل من كلامي اذا كان فيه ما يدعوا للزعل .... والله في صدري كلام كثير اريد ان اخرجه اليكم .... ولكن القليل من ينتبه لهذا الكلام   ان شاء الله قريبا ساطلب الاجتماع معكم لنتحدث معنا فقد حان وقت التغير والانتقال الي الاحتراف   بارك الله فيكم     السلام عليكم

----------


## mohamed saleh

> أخى محمود كلامك منطقى جدا ينم عن دراسه و علم  و لكن عام و فى حالتنا هذه العملات فأنت تتكلم عن حاله خاصه شديدة التعقيد   لطبيعه العملات و لامركزية بيعها و شراءها و تعدد الطرق و المصادر  ممكن نعرف لمحه عامه من التقارير الاسبوعية زى الكوت و خلافه  و لكن فوليوم لحظى استحاله حتى فى اكبر الاماكن   و لكنه يبقى فوليوم نسبى تختلف درجه دقته من مصدر لمصدر و هناك بعض الاشخاص يؤمنون بالفوليوم فى الفوركس عن طريق تلك النظرية ان الفوليوم النسبى يفى بالغرض  ودى و تقديرى

  اخي وليد لما تقول استحاله ................. بارك الله فيكم .... ليس هناك مستحيل ... هناك تقصير    ولا يوجد مخاطره.... لان المخاطره هي جهل الشخص بما يفعله ....   تحياتي لكم

----------


## mahmoudh7

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله     يااخي الكريم من قال لكم انه لا يوجد فليوم للفوركس    نعم يوجد فليوم للفوركس ويوجد الكثير من الادوات التي تغفل عنها جميع المنتديات العربيه    يوجد فليوم وانا شخصيا من مستخدميه   بسم الله ما شاء الله .... معلومة جديدة فعلا  للاسف الشديد اننا العرب عموما غير مطلعين علي الجديد ابدا علما بانه ليس بالجديد فهو اساس   البورصات   البورصات ولا الفوركس  نحن هنا نتحدث عن الفوركس  كل مايوجد في المنتديات العربيه ماهو الا 10% من التحليل الفني و90% الباقيه توجد في ادوات اخري اعلم تمام العلم ان حتي الخبراء في منتدياتنا العربيه لا يعرفون عنها اي شيء    مايوجد في المنتديات هو جزء لا يتجزء من التحليل الفني وكما ذكرت انه يمثل نسبه بسيطه من التحليل الفني عموما ويطلق عليه لييس تحليل فني ولكن تحليل شارت    لا اريد من احد ان يزعل من كلامي اذا كان فيه ما يدعوا للزعل ....   انا شخصيا متقبل كلامك  والله في صدري كلام كثير اريد ان اخرجه اليكم .... ولكن القليل من ينتبه لهذا الكلام   ان شاء الله قريبا ساطلب الاجتماع معكم لنتحدث معنا   فقد حان وقت التغير والانتقال الي الاحتراف   بارك الله فيكم      السلام عليكم

 اتمنى ان تبداء هذة المرحلة الان  فعلى الاقل  ارفق لنا مؤشر الفوليوم الذي تمتلكه  وجزاك الله خيرا  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك  محمود حسن

----------


## mohamed saleh

> مافيش فوليوم فى الفوركس  والموضع ده يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38842.html

  اخي الحبيب سمير ........ لا تقول مافيش ... ولكن قول الله اعلم ... لاننا لسنا مطلعين علي كل ما في الدنيا    تحياتي يامشرفنا القدير

----------


## mohamed saleh

> اتمنى ان تبداء هذة المرحلة الان  فعلى الاقل  ارفق لنا مؤشر الفوليوم الذي تمتلكه  وجزاك الله خيرا  ومع اطيب المنى وأرق تحياتي  اخوك  محمود حسن

  اخي الكريم محمود حسن   تحياتي اليك   هذا ليس مؤشر يرفق علي الميتاتريدر او ماشابه ولكن هذا برنامج مستقل بذاته وليس مجاني   وهذه احدث صوره للفليوم علي الباوند  
الفليوم علي اليمين وما علي اليسار اداه اخري من ادوات التحليل الفني   قبل ان يتهمني احد باي شيء لاني اري العجب والعجب في المنتديات

----------


## mohamed saleh

> اخي الكريم محمود حسن    تحياتي اليك   هذا ليس مؤشر يرفق علي الميتاتريدر او ماشابه ولكن هذا برنامج مستقل بذاته وليس مجاني   وهذه احدث صوره للفليوم علي الباوند   الفليوم علي اليمين وما علي اليسار اداه اخري من ادوات التحليل الفني   قبل ان يتهمني احد باي شيء لاني اري العجب والعجب في المنتديات

   الان سؤال بسيط وتوضيح لخطا كبير   وصل السعر الي 20310 المتوافقه مع ترند صاعد علي شارت الساعه    السؤال كام واحد دخل شراء من هذه النقطه ؟ طيب ما هي اسباب الدخول ؟   طبعا اكيد كلنا هنستند الي حالة الدولار السيئه من ناحية التحليل الاساسي طيب والفني اكيد هنقول الترند زي ماقلنا من شويه    طيب ياتري ديه نقطة دخول صحيحه ولا غير صحيحه ؟ اكيد المعظم هيقول صحيحه    طيب ممكن اقول راي !!!!!!    راي ان الدخول هنا سواء بيع او شراء خطا كبير جدا ومخاطره كبيره ........ تساوي 50% ليه تساوي 50% هل لوجود ترند كسره يعني نزول والارتداد يعني صعود ؟؟؟    اقول لالالالا    السبب  لان هذه النقطه هي نقطة خروج وليس نقطة دخول تسمي point control منطقة الارتكاز    هذا من احد اخطأنا في التجاره الدخول في مناطق الخروج

----------


## mohamed saleh

> الان سؤال بسيط وتوضيح لخطا كبير   وصل السعر الي 20310 المتوافقه مع ترند صاعد علي شارت الساعه    السؤال كام واحد دخل شراء من هذه النقطه ؟ طيب ما هي اسباب الدخول ؟   طبعا اكيد كلنا هنستند الي حالة الدولار السيئه من ناحية التحليل الاساسي طيب والفني اكيد هنقول الترند زي ماقلنا من شويه    طيب ياتري ديه نقطة دخول صحيحه ولا غير صحيحه ؟ اكيد المعظم هيقول صحيحه    طيب ممكن اقول راي !!!!!!    راي ان الدخول هنا سواء بيع او شراء خطا كبير جدا ومخاطره كبيره ........ تساوي 50% ليه تساوي 50% هل لوجود ترند كسره يعني نزول والارتداد يعني صعود ؟؟؟    اقول لالالالا    السبب  لان هذه النقطه هي نقطة خروج وليس نقطة دخول تسمي point control منطقة الارتكاز     هذا من احد اخطأنا في التجاره الدخول في مناطق الخروج

   
مار ايكم الان   هل نفع الترند ؟؟  هل لحظت علاقة الفليوم الموجود في الشارت اعلاه وبين حركة السعر  عند كل نقطه يصل اليها ؟؟؟

----------


## mahmoudh7

> مار ايكم الان هل نفع الترند ؟؟ هل لحظت علاقة الفليوم الموجود في الشارت اعلاه وبين حركة السعر عند كل نقطه يصل اليها ؟؟؟

 الحقيقة يبدو لدي انك لديك معلومات جيدة  ولكن يصعب علي استنتاج ما تحاول شرحه  فارجو اعادة المحاولة مع ارفاق الشارتات + برنامج الفاليوم المذكور  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## FAWAZ SUKKAR

اللة يبارك فيك أخي محمد
موضوع رائع أرجو التوسع فيه علنا نستفيد
و شكرا لك

----------


## FX5

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله    يااخي الكريم من قال لكم انه لا يوجد فليوم للفوركس    نعم يوجد فليوم للفوركس ويوجد الكثير من الادوات التي تغفل عنها جميع المنتديات العربيه    يوجد فليوم وانا شخصيا من مستخدميه    للاسف الشديد اننا العرب عموما غير مطلعين علي الجديد ابدا علما بانه ليس بالجديد فهواساس البوورصات    كل مايوجد في المنتديات العربيه ماهو الا 10% من التحليل الفني و90% الباقيه توجد في ادوات اخري اعلم تمام العلم ان حتي الخبراء في منتدياتنا العربيه لا يعرفون عنها اي شيء    مايوجد في المنتديات هو جزء لا يتجزء من التحليل الفني وكما ذكرت انه يمثل نسبه بسيطه من التحليل الفني عموما ويطلق عليه لييس تحليل فني ولكن تحليل شارت    لا اريد من احد ان يزعل من كلامي اذا كان فيه ما يدعوا للزعل .... والله في صدري كلام كثير اريد ان اخرجه اليكم .... ولكن القليل من ينتبه لهذا الكلام   ان شاء الله قريبا ساطلب الاجتماع معكم لنتحدث معنا فقد حان وقت التغير والانتقال الي الاحتراف   بارك الله فيكم      السلام عليكم

   يجب التمييز ما بين أسواق التداول المركزية، والأسواق غير المركزية: Over the counter markets  لا يمكن حساب حجم التداول الإجمالي في الأسواق غير المركزية، لأن interbank dealing desks لا تنشر أبداً معلومات عن كميات التداول المارة بها.  لذلك بدلاً عن ذلك يتم توظيف tick volume التي تتناسب مع حجم التداول الحقيقي، فهي تزيد عندما يزداد التدوال وتنقص عندما ينقص.  هذا بالنسبة للسبوت فوركس، أما في الفيوتشر فالأمر مختلف، حيث أن حجم العقود ثابت، والتداول يتم بشكل مركزي، لذلك يمكن معرفة الفوليوم بشكل دقيق.  والله أعلم..

----------


## سيف سوريا

اخونا العزيز محمد صالح انا قرات معلومات عن برنامج الفاليوم الذي عندك وعندي معرفه بسيطه جدا به  لذلك طرحت هذا السؤال في المنتدى عن الفاليوم لانه وحسب ما ادركت انه اداة اساسيه في المضاربه ولكننا جميعا نهمله بحجه انه لا يوجد مؤشر لحجم التداول في كل السوق  ارجو ان تعطينا معلومات اضافيه عن البرنامج وما مصدر حجم التداول الذي يقيسه هل هو من البنوك المركزيه ام من شركه مستقله وما ثمنه وما مصدره ثم لوكان عندك معلومات عن طرق تحليل فني جديده في منتديات اجنبيه اخبرنا عنها وعن هذه المواقع لانه يوجد بيننا مترجمين ممتازين من عده لغات(متل الاخ وليد الحلو ) بس انت ارشدنا ولاتتركنا في هذه ال10 بالميه من التحليل الفني (كما تقول حضرتك)ونترك التسعين بالميه الباقيه ولك جزيل الامتنان  اتحفنا بجديدك دائما فالكلام الذي تقوله كبيربالنسبه لنا نحن المبتدئين وحتى المحترفين

----------


## max2007

> اخي الكريم محمود حسن   تحياتي اليك   هذا ليس مؤشر يرفق علي الميتاتريدر او ماشابه ولكن هذا برنامج مستقل بذاته وليس مجاني   وهذه احدث صوره للفليوم علي الباوند   الفليوم علي اليمين وما علي اليسار اداه اخري من ادوات التحليل الفني   قبل ان يتهمني احد باي شيء لاني اري العجب والعجب في المنتديات

 اخي الكريم ممكن ارفاق برنامج الفوليوم  او رابط البرنامج  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبوسلطان

هل  هناك  علاقه  بين  الفوليوم  ومؤشر  obv 
ومؤشر a\d

----------

